# Where to buy airline pipe?



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

The right side of my air ride suspension isn't holding the pressure. I had a local garage have a look at it whist doing the cam belt and they identified which side it was, and that it was in the line not the bag.

Where can I buy a new length of airline from? And I presume the best way to replace it is to tape the end of the old pipe to the start of the new pipe and pull it through?

Anything else I should know before doing this job?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

the airline will probably be the standard 8mm push fit stuff that is common to light commercial stuff - do you have a Pirtek or large motor factor in the area, I reckon they should be able to help


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

H Spannerhead
i would identify more precisely where the leak is as it may be a didgy fitting and you would replace all that ppe for nowt.

You can get all ther fittings you need here but just need to measure the OD of the pipe.

if you find a damaged section say a split or a bit where the exhause has meltd through this can often be repaired by cutting out the damaged part and fitting a joiner or a small section of pipe and 2 joiners

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pneumatic...ng_MJ&var=&hash=item3ccb794a8f#ht_3661wt_1052

Phill


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Most hose & tube places sell it, check for size though, Metric 6.0mm won't work always with 1/4" 6.4mm fittings. 8mm and 5/16" are compatible.

Look for industrial hose & tube suppliers in Yellow Pages or Google.

Trucks use it to a limited degree for some parts, but they mainly use 8mm and 10mm pipe.

Peter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I expect your pipe will be Metric. You can check by measuring the inside diameter of the pipe. The old Imperial plastic pipe was measured across the OD.

Do a google but it should be readily available. As has been said, if the hole is in the middle of a length, just cut the piece out. Anyone who sells the pipe will sell the fittings as well. They will give you advice of what you need.


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Air line pipe*

Hi, I have some pipe and some fittings.
Now sold van.
Give me a ring 07811782777

Mike.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There is a parts factor supply in the Kemptown industrial park bottom of Freshfield road. Eastern road behind the bingo.
Also in Albion st.Portslade which is off North rd, this at the bottom of boundary rd. last st.on the right going down from station.

I am going back around 5 years.so not sure about the Portslade one.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought mine from Screwfix.
Either online or from one of their many stores.

Alan


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Just Google Compressed air supplies or pneumatics and you should come up with Air / Pneumatic hose suppliers for your area. Many good engineering merchants also stock Nylon Hose/ Tubing.
You will need to be specific when ordering or take a few cm along to the supplier to get it matched.

http://www.pneumatictoolservices.co.uk/accessories.htm

Just one I quickly found. Sadly an Ingersoll Rand supplier but as you only want hose that doesn't matter. (I am ex Atlas Copco a competitor).


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

747, isn't it the other way round? It certainly is with copper pipe, where e.g. the nominal metric equivalent of the old imperial 1/2" (12.5mm) pipe is 15mm.

Roger


----------

